# Fur Types



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

I am thinking of slowly culling all my shorthair as i get in more satin and longerhaired varieties. But... I am debating on fur types.

I have Satin and Satin Angora which i love both.

But I am somewhat intrigued by the "Rex" fur type. I doubt anyone near me has any. but is thier fur soft and plush like similar to a Rex Rabbit or is it wirery and britly like the Teddy Cavies.

and would you be able to cross the satin/ satin angora with the Rex or would that ruin the Rex coat?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Crossing long hair or angora with rex, would make a texel.
There are rexes near you.


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

oh ok. Who has rexes near me?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Me, Ann, Cindy, lots of people.


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

really.... 

..... then is thier fur soft and plush or more wirery?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

It's soft, but not like rex rabbits. It's just like normal mouse fur, just curly or wavy. 
Definitely not wiry.


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

oh  .... do you..... no no im going to be a good girl and wait till i get my pair. THEN maybe get a rex mouse


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

:lol:

Dont laugh i said i would buy every mouse if i could and i had the room! This is very hard lol!


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

Rhasputin said:


> It's soft, but not like rex rabbits. It's just like normal mouse fur, just curly or wavy.
> Definitely not wiry.


I've had a few that had fur like rex rabbits, but they weren't good by rex/texel mouse standards, no curl, though they did have great density, lol.


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

cool. i didnt know if that was why they were called rex thats why i asked. because that would be awesome if they had that kind of fur.


----------

